# How to use mplayer2 with SMPlayer



## john_rambo (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi,
I have installed mplayer2 from the repositories. Now when I try to install SMPlayer I get 


```
$ sudo pkg  install smplayer
Password:
Updating repository catalogue
The following 2 packages will be installed:

	Installing mplayer: 1.1.r20131223_1
	Installing smplayer: 14.3.0

The installation will require 24 MB more space

0 B to be downloaded

Proceed with installing packages [y/N]: y
Checking integrity...pkg: WARNING: locally installed mplayer2-2.0.20130428_2 conflicts on /usr/local/bin/mplayer with:
	- mplayer-1.1.r20131223_1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed mplayer2-2.0.20130428_2 conflicts on /usr/local/man/man1/mplayer.1.gz with:
	- mplayer-1.1.r20131223_1
```

How do I force pkg to avoid installing mplayer  ?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 8, 2014)

The requirement for multimedia/mplayer is baked into the package, so there is no way to do what you want using pre-built packages from the FreeBSD repository. If you install from ports, you can try modifying the Makefile to specify multimedia/mplayer2 instead of multimedia/mplayer as a run-time dependency. Since you already have multimedia/mplayer2 installed, you would satisfy that dependency without any action needing to be taken in that regard.

The line to change in /usr/ports/multimedia/smplayer/Makefile:

```
RUN_DEPENDS=	mplayer:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/mplayer \
-- change to --
RUN_DEPENDS=	mplayer2:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/mplayer2 \
```
I made this change to the Makefile on my system, and afterwards confirmed that the original run-time dependency for multimedia/mplayer had changed to multimedia/mplayer2. However, I did not complete the installation of multimedia/smplayer or confirm that it functioned properly with multimedia/mplayer2 as its underlying player.

In other words, proceed at your own risk.


----------

